# Welche Konferenzen gibt es im Java-Umfeld?



## megachucky (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo.

Ich hab jetzt keinen passenderen Foren-Bereich gefunden, daher hier meine Frage:

Welche Konferenzen gibt es in Deutschland / Europa / evtl. Übersee, die ihr im Bereich Java kennt? Welche könnt ihr empfehlen?

Irgendwie fehlt mir da ein Überblick, was gibt es neben JAX / W-JAX noch gutes? Ich muss gerade planen, wo ich die nächsten 12 Monate evtl. hingehen werde.

Danke für Tips...


----------



## Haave (26. Mai 2010)

Vom 12. bis 15. September 2010 findet in Nürnberg ein Ding namens Herbstcampus statt, eine (Zitat: ) "technologieorientierte Konferenz für Software-Entwickler, Architekten und Projektleiter mit den Technologie-Schwerpunkten .Net und Java".

Zur Qualität kann ich nichts sagen, da ich bisher nicht dort war, aber vielleicht ist es für dich ja von Interesse


----------



## Rydl (26. Mai 2010)

schau, hier fand schon mal meinungsbildung statt: What is the best java conference to visit - Stack Overflow


----------



## Gast2 (26. Mai 2010)

Neben der JAX ist die JavaOne auch immer einen Besuch wert wenn du du das finanziert bekommst:
JavaOne 2010 Registration

Auch evtl ganz interessant:
Java Forum Stuttgart 2010 - Java für Entwickler und Entscheider


----------



## mvitz (26. Mai 2010)

Home - Devoxx 2010 -Devoxx soll auch sehr gut sein


----------



## megachucky (27. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Infos, ich werde mir die verschiedenen Messen mal auf den Webseiten ansehen. 

Weiterbildungsbudget ist bei uns recht ordentlich, da sind auf jeden Fall zwei bis drei Messen im Jahr drin (dafür mache ich aber dann z.B. Zertifizierungen ohne Kurse, sondern durch Bücher). 

Bei Übersee-Reisen könnte ich auch damit leben, z.B. den Flug selbst zu zahlen und das ganze mit ein paar Tagen Urlaub zu kombinieren.

Auch von Schulungen (WebSphere, JEE, etc.) bin ich nicht so begeistert. Ich halte mehr von "Learning by Doing", die Schulungen kostet mindestens 500 pro Tag und nachher vergisst man eh vieles wieder, solange es nicht gleich in einem Projekt angewendet werden kann - und falls ich es in einem Projekt eh benutzen muss, brauche ich keine Schulung vorher, sondern lerne während der Arbeit "by doing".
Wie seht ihr das?




> Vom 12. bis 15. September 2010 findet in Nürnberg ein Ding namens Herbstcampus statt, eine (Zitat: ) "technologieorientierte Konferenz für Software-Entwickler, Architekten und Projektleiter mit den Technologie-Schwerpunkten .Net und Java".



Internationale Messen reizen mich irgendwie mehr als die Deutschen (hier kommt denke ich eh nur die JAX in Frage). Auf dem Herbstcampus war ich übrigens 2008 (also der erste). Wir hatten noch eine Freikarte, weil ein Kollege dort einen Vortrag hielt.
Davon war ich aber eher enttäuscht, dort wurden hauptsächlich absolute Beginner-Themen vorgestellt, die ich selbst als (damaliger) Student genauso schnell durch ein Online-Tutorial hätte lernen können. Dafür braucht man doch keine Messen :-(

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich der Herbstcampus neben der JAX in Deutschland halten kann, auch die Homepage zeigt wohl dieses Problem: "Hier finden Sie ab Anfang Mai alle Tutorien und Vorträge des Herbstcampus." - wir haben aber schon fast Juni


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (28. Mai 2010)

Die JavaONE 2009 war imho ein ziemlicher Ausfall, man merkte schon ziemlich dass Oracle an vielen Stellen gestrichen hat.

Mal sehen wie die JavaOne 2010 wird, grade durch die "integration" in die Oracle OpenWorld bin ich ziemlich gespannt.

Dann gibts da noch das Javaforum Stuttgart, dort bin ich eigentlich jedes Jahr. Ist preislich echt in Ordnung, es gibt schöne, interessante Vorträge - auf jeden Fall einen Besuch wert.

Dann gibts da natürlich noch solche Dinge die JAX, WJAX, Devoxx u.s.w.


----------



## faetzminator (1. Jun 2010)

Jazoon'10: 1-3 June 2010 in Zürich CH


----------



## megachucky (2. Jun 2010)

Danke, die Jazoon habe ich gestern auch noch entdeckt, zwei Wochen früher, dann wäre ich da sogar hingegangen, weil es zeitlich gerade gepasst hätte :-( 
Evtl. nächstes Jahr...


----------



## Kai Wähner (6. Okt 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war diese Woche auf dem Cloud Camp und SOA / Cloud Symposium 2010 in Berlin, es hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Viele bekannte (und sehr gute Speaker), Hier mein vollständiger Bericht, ich kann es jedem für's nächste mal empfehlen:

Report: Cloud Camp Berlin, 4th October 2010 | Blog about IT Certifications, Java / JEE Technologies, SOA / Cloud and IT Conferences
Report: SOA / Cloud Symposium 2010 in Berlin | Blog about IT Certifications, Java / JEE Technologies, SOA / Cloud and IT Conferences

Gruß Kai


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (7. Okt 2010)

Die JavaOne 2010 war laut diversen Berichten ein Totalausfall.

Fakts:

- JavaOne-Besucher waren nicht mehr im Moscone Center sondern wurden in die Hotels verfrachtet
- Vorträge in Hotels, hat kaum was gesehen....
- Scheduler nur teilweise funktioniert

Fazit:

JavaOne weg, dafür besser z.B. Google I/O oder Devoxx


----------



## Kai Wähner (7. Okt 2010)

> JavaOne weg, dafür besser z.B. Google I/O oder Devoxx



Ein Kollege von mir war dieses Jahr auf der JBoss World in Boston, davon hat er auch sehr geschwärmt. Auch die QCon (dieses Jahr in San Francisco) oder das Java Symposium (jährlich in Las Vegas) sind sicherlich auch noch gute Alternativen, wo man wunderbar danach auch noch eine Woche Urlaub dranknüpfen kann


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (11. Okt 2010)

Konferenzen in Vegas sind gefährlich:

Entweder man hat Glück und kann die Konferenz durch zocken rückfinanzieren - oder man hat Pech und verzockt nochmal das Geld im Casino


----------

